# Mobil 1 0W-40



## javelina1 (Apr 1, 2006)

No longer can get my beloved German Castrol 0W-30, via Autozone. I'm now looking at going with Mobil 1 0w-40. It hit's all the important BMW requirements. ACEA A3/B3 and LL01.

Anyone out there been consistently using Mobil 1 0W-40? working out well for your MINI? Per BITOG, it appears this Mobil 40 is closer to a 30wt. And having 0W is most likely a group IV (PAO) oil.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Mobil 1 European Car Formula meets BMW specs. IIRC it is also available at AutoZone.


----------



## javelina1 (Apr 1, 2006)

LDV330i said:


> Mobil 1 European Car Formula meets BMW specs. IIRC it is also available at AutoZone.


Yep. That's the Mobil 1 0W-40. I just picked up some, and will give it try in my MINI. :thumbup:


----------



## akhbhaat (Apr 29, 2003)

I've been using M1 0W-40 almost consistently for the past four years (prior to which I used the German Castrol, provided for under warranty) - with admittedly long change intervals (sometimes up to 10,000 miles). My M52TU now has nearly 80,000 miles and still burns absolutely no oil. There's no evidence of sludging, either. A friend of mine has been running the same oil (though perhaps a different weighting) in his even higher-mileage S2000 with similar results.


----------



## javelina1 (Apr 1, 2006)

got 1K miles on the 0W-40 Mobil 1. No drop in the fluid level. Seems to be holding up well. :thumbup: Especially with our 110F+ weather now. I'm not going to push it more than 5K before the next change though.


----------



## javelina1 (Apr 1, 2006)

German Castrol is back at Autozone! Yippee!!! (0W-30). I just bought a bunch. Stocking up. some good sh**!!!


----------

